# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Gargoyle Gecko

## ladywhipple02

With the move coming up, I'm changing my collection around a little bit... most of the largest animals had to go (except one, of course). On Friday, I traded out my male anery boa for a female gargoyle gecko. I've had cresteds before, but never a garg. She is definitely very cool... and I'm glad I got back into Rhacs, even if she's just a pet (though the guy I got her from said it's possible she's gravid... she does look a little chunky around the middle). 

Here's her cage... I know it's a little small, it's only a ten gallon. I tried to put a lot of branches in there to give her some more floor space. I'll get her something bigger after the move:


A little closer:


And a little closer yet:


I had a friend go with me on the trade, and he's about decided he wants one of these guys now, too. Again very cool... hope you guys like her as much as I do!

----------


## 2kdime

Sweet!!

What are their husbandry requirements?

Do they loose their tails?

I've always wanted a cool Gecko like that, but I'd hate for it to lose it's tail.

Thanks for sharing your little gal!

----------


## Boanerges

Congrats on that pick up!!! I have always liked the look of Gargoyle Gecko's but never had any myself. Again, congrats on the beautiful girl  :Good Job:

----------


## mainbutter

> Sweet!!
> 
> What are their husbandry requirements?
> 
> Do they loose their tails?
> 
> I've always wanted a cool Gecko like that, but I'd hate for it to lose it's tail.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your little gal!


http://www.pangeareptile.com/gargoylecare.htm

----------

_2kdime_ (11-01-2009)

----------


## bad-one

Nice garg!  :Very Happy:

----------


## RhacHead

> Sweet!!
> 
> What are their husbandry requirements?
> 
> Do they loose their tails?
> 
> I've always wanted a cool Gecko like that, but I'd hate for it to lose it's tail.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your little gal!


Exactly the same as crested geckos.Mid 70's mist once a day feed CGD.
 They can lose their tails but they will grow back.

----------

_2kdime_ (11-01-2009)

----------


## ladywhipple02

Here's another good page for info: http://www.acreptiles.com/geckos_gargoyle.htm

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! This chick is beeeeautiful, and so easy to take care of.

----------


## Bunnygirl

Gargs are GREAT I have one and he is awesome! Yours is a beauty I love her color! They are super easy to.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Gorgeous little girl! She's got some incredible contrast! Gargs are my absolute favorite geckos in the world!! They're so unique and gorgeous and fun... although I have yet to get my leachie.  :Wink:

----------


## lance

beautiful garg

lance

----------


## itskrystle

She is beautiful! I have two Gargoyles and absolutely love them. They are extremely easy to take care of. Mine are picky eaters though. They both refuse to eat anything other than peach baby food and one will only eat if she is out of her tank hanging out with me. Enjoy your new Garg!

----------


## americangypsy

I  love Gargoyle's they are so awesome.  :Good Job:

----------

